# durango



## tmac19 (Jan 6, 2010)

looking for 2 tonys on the cretic 1966 last sean in the black cat bar genoa may 1966 sailing with d.b.s tony mcguire off the durango photo on ships nostalgia by tony c now in oz please get in touch


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Now then young tmac19, I was in the Black Cat Genoa around 1966, had a good night there, just boozing. Bought a watch there on the way back, by the time we arrived on board the watch had gained two hours, deep sixed it when we sailed.


----------

